# Clients who watch you work



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Recently had a client who literally rested his chin on my shoulder while I worked at his house!! At least 3 hrs right behind me!! I wanted to use my screwdriver on his eyeball! WTF! What to do about these goonballs?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't mind. I am very social myself and it really doesn't bother my normally. 

If the person is a real pain, or questions what I am doing in an accusatory way then it bugs me. In those rare cases I'll just finish the job, get paid and then block their number.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Nothing social about this recent client! Who likes to be watched while they were work, that's Ridic and annoying !!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Young or old?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Young or old?


Like 45, why does that matter tho?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Old people are different. I can tolerate them. They are just bored. Somebody 45 is just trying to figure out how to do it themselves.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't like it. It slows me down. I feel obligated to talk to them and I can't hold a conversation and work efficiently at the same time.

$100 for me to work
$150 for you to watch me work.
$200 for you to help me work.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Big John said:


> I don't like it. It slows me down. I feel obligated to talk to them and I can't hold a conversation and work efficiently at the same time. $100 for me to work $150 for you to watch me work. $200 for you to help me work.


lol, actually .... Your right on point with that !


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Old people are different. I can tolerate them. They are just bored. Somebody 45 is just trying to figure out how to do it themselves.


That's what they are doing, then they will call when they screw something up..


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Doesn't bother me, as long as they aren't second guessing me or accusing me or telling me I'm doing it wrong.

I have told one customer that if he thinks I am doing it wrong he can either prove it to me, or pay my 4hr minimum and call someone else.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Send them for material, coffee, anything.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> That's what they are doing, then they will call when they screw something up..


Harry I would let you watch!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Harry I would let you watch!

















:no::laughing:


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

Sometimes it's the engineers that are just trying to learn so they can do the repair themselves next time in the lake. (which I don't mind and I will slow down a bit to help show them). 

But other times it's an officer that thinks they know everything. They had already tried to fix it, and made the problem worst. I kindly tell them to get lost if they want the problem fixed in time.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I had an old fella who pulled up a chair behind me while I replaced his panel. He talked a bit but for the most part just watched me. 
I got tired of it after awhile and told him I could not finish this project without a 4-11/16" box cover, he immediately asked if he could go get one for me, poor fella had to travel about 20 miles to find one stopping at every small town hardware store. Bought myself some alone time to get the job finished in peace. 

I think he was just bored to death like most old folks.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Had a guy follow me around with a notebook and pencil, asking all kinds of questions. I explained everything I was doing.

I told him to pay close attention because there will be a quiz when I'm done!


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

WronGun said:


> Recently had a client who literally rested his chin on my shoulder while I worked at his house!! At least 3 hrs right behind me!! I wanted to use my screwdriver on his eyeball! WTF! What to do about these goonballs?



Was he hot? :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> Recently had a client who literally rested his chin on my shoulder while I worked at his house!! At least 3 hrs right behind me!! I wanted to use my screwdriver on his eyeball! WTF! What to do about these goonballs?


Had one where a women was watching me work and placed her very large bosoms on my back. You'd think oh yeah, right? No, it was creepy.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

backstay said:


> Had one where a women was watching me work and placed her very large bosoms on my back. You'd think oh yeah, right? No, it was creepy.


She was coming on to you. :thumbup:

For all you know, you missed an opportunity to barter. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Had one where a women was watching me work and placed her very large bosoms on my back. You'd think oh yeah, right? No, it was creepy.


That's bizarre. Did you feel compelled to give her a dollar after her performance.:laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> That's bizarre. Did you feel compelled to give her a dollar after her performance.:laughing:





telsa said:


> She was coming on to you. :thumbup:
> 
> For all you know, you missed an opportunity to barter. :laughing:


I felt a shower was needed. I have enough women in my life.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

backstay said:


> I felt a shower was needed. I have enough women in my life.


Your nic should be stayback. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*what works works...*

Myself, i've driven the roaches out with my vocal renditions and lyrical adaptations ....:thumbup:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I like to put them to work. With rare exception that's exactly what they want to do.
I also go out of my way to exaggerate every thing I do. Check out the breaker before I put it in, click the handle a few times, run the screw in and out, wipe it down with a nice clean cloth, terminate the wire, make it look nice wipe down the insulation, make a check mark on a paper. 
Make the sign of the cross with an open hand, say a random Latin word.
Stuff like that.


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

jrannis said:


> I like to put them to work. With rare exception that's exactly what they want to do.
> 
> I also go out of my way to exaggerate every thing I do. Check out the breaker before I put it in, click the handle a few times, run the screw in and out, wipe it down with a nice clean cloth, terminate the wire, make it look nice wipe down the insulation, make a check mark on a paper.
> 
> ...




ill have to try this. 
some good comedy.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Make the sign of the cross with an open hand, say a random Latin word.


That's a good one.

Some days I can tolerate this kind of stuff, other days I can't.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

In general, I don't mind when a service call client wants to talk, especially in residential. It's their house, and they want to know what's going on. We also bill by the hour for troubleshooting. :thumbup:

I once worked with a well seasoned (old, didn't GAF) journeyman who would deliberately short out a circuit in front of a customer if they wouldn't leave him alone. 

While I would never do that, I do like to drop subtle hints.

I just stop working, face them, and start talking. Usually they get the hint and go away.

If a client wants to "help", I'm honest with them.

Client: "What do you need me to do?"

Me: "I need you to go into the living room, relax, and watch TV. I got this."

It's important to suggest they relax. It shows you care.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Barjack said:


> In general, I don't mind when a service call client wants to talk, especially in residential. It's their house, and they want to know what's going on. We also bill by the hour for troubleshooting. :thumbup:
> 
> I once worked with a well seasoned (old, didn't GAF) journeyman who would deliberately short out a circuit in front of a customer if they wouldn't leave him alone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Engineer Pills


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a job to re-fixture a house and the homeowner was a clean freak. I made an apprentice out of her. She passed me tools and parts when I was on the ladder and boxed up all the garbage and vacuumed behind me. She saved me tons of time so I hung two pictures for her as well. She even ordered pizza for lunch  .


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

99cents said:


> I had a job to re-fixture a house and the homeowner was a clean freak. I made an apprentice out of her. She passed me tools and parts when I was on the ladder and boxed up all the garbage and vacuumed behind me. She saved me tons of time so I hung two pictures for her as well. She even ordered pizza for lunch  .


That's darn near a date.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

"Don't worry about me, I'm fine. You can go about your business, I don't mind!"

What I say to people who watch over me (especially when I'm doing 'slower' tasks like stripping wire, testing, looking over schematics etc).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

dawgs said:


> That's darn near a date.


She did ask me to stick around at the end of the day when her sister arrived with a bottle of wine...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

jrannis said:


> I like to put them to work. With rare exception that's exactly what they want to do.
> 
> Make the sign of the cross with an open hand, say a random Latin word.
> Stuff like that.


Intone the Last Rites or the Pharaohic death chant.

Light some incense to drive away evil wave energy. 

A full face mask -- medical style -- completes the costume -- lest you inhale dangerous molds, spores and fungus... all very common this time of year within junction boxes... which is where they breed. :whistling2:

%%%

Or, you could copy my dentist and have a iPad all set up with a video to watch while you work. :thumbup:

I would strongly recommend a selection of DIY network Renovation Realities. :thumbsup:

&&&

Fall back number two is to play relaxation music // or rap // ... the first puts the client to sleep -- the second kills wasps and roaches. :laughing:

You, of course, must wear protective ear buds, if not turbine rated hearing protection. ( if playing rap )


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Had a second job this week that lasted about 4 hours. Mostly cosmetic changes , new dimmers, outlets, trims, and plates. This customer was much more social and even funny which made it a little more tolerable, but he was behind me the whole time I was there. I installed a light fixture that had at least 50+ pieces, so I decided to spend some time and read over the directions, he even watched me read for 15 minutes.... (literally standing over me while I read in a dead stare) I just don't get it, I'm sure he wouldn't like his boss watching over his shoulder at his desk job. I'm really amazed people will sit there for hours on end and watch you work. I really cant stand someone at my back while I work


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> Had a second job this week that lasted about 4 hours. Mostly cosmetic changes , new dimmers, outlets, trims, and plates. This customer was much more social and even funny which made it a little more tolerable, but he was behind me the whole time I was there. I installed a light fixture that had at least 50+ pieces, so I decided to spend some time and read over the directions, he even watched me read for 15 minutes.... (literally standing over me while I read in a dead stare) I just don't get it, I'm sure he wouldn't like his boss watching over his shoulder at his desk job. I'm really amazed people will sit there for hours on end and watch you work. I really cant stand someone at my back while I work



Residential sure is different than commercial. 

Just about everything is observed during a commercial build. It's not at all uncommon for other trades to 'enjoy the show.' 

The GC watches us pretty much straight through the day. As a pro, he usually does so from some distance, but his eye balls are on you -- a lot. 

He's got nothing better to do all day. ( This would be true for a modest TI, the big stuff is another thing all together. )

As for residential service work -- most of the stuff I see would seem to require that the homeowner crawl under the house, into the attic, or into the ditch. I'd kind of like a task that's so comfortable that a customer even wants to be there. :laughing:

Then again, I can work at the same speed if I'm talking or not. 

Near as I can tell, that makes me a freak. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

telsa said:


> Then again, I can work at the same speed if I'm talking or not.
> 
> Near as I can tell, that makes me a freak. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Oh please! You've got 2 speeds! Off, and intermittent duty!:laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> She did ask me to stick around at the end of the day when her sister arrived with a bottle of wine...


Ripple ?

Wild Irish Rose ?

http://www.ghettowine.com/wir/redwine18.html

You could have had a serious party. :thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

JW Splicer said:


> Oh please! You've got 2 speeds! Off, and intermittent duty!:laughing:


That's Slow and Stumped, if you please. :thumbup:

Danged cut sheets, who needs 'em ?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a maintenance guy today following me around. First thing I asked when I found out it wasn't a trouble from a battery on the fire NAC power supply was, " Have you done any construction or remodeling down this hallway or in any of the rooms that would cause anyone to remove a horn/strobe?"

Answer, "No."

Three hours later, I find the last apartment has three devices in it and the EOL device is wrapped in plastic sitting on the toilet tank. The wires are hanging from the box with no EOL resistor.

"Oh yeah!" "We had a flood of three rooms upstairs and these three down here!"


OK, sign at the bottom, Here is a copy for your records. Goodbye sir, thanks for the help.

"Umm, yeah, sure." "You got a business card?"


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno, sometimes there's a balance between being nice and being rude. I had one old guy who followed me around and talked. When I got tired of him, I would go downstairs and do panel work. His legs weren't good and he didn't like stairs.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

It used to bother me a lot more than it does now. However it does depend on the person and why they are watching. I've had plenty of people offer to help, carry tools or get supplies. Talking definitely slows me down and I like to get the job done.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I think from this day forward if someone is beside me while I work... I will ask for help passing tools, hardware, etc. See how that works


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

You want to get rid of a stalker while installing stuff just repeat the following:

Sir/Ma'am I must inform you that current OSHA regulations regarding arc flash require all non qualified personnel to remain a minimum of 20ft away from any electrical installation without proper PPE. 

Then go get your ARC FLASH moon suit from the truck and have them put it on....then see how long they continue to stand behind you.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Bogart said:


> You want to get rid of a stalker while installing stuff just repeat the following:
> 
> Sir/Ma'am I must inform you that current OSHA regulations regarding arc flash require all non qualified personnel to remain a minimum of 20ft away from any electrical installation without proper PPE.
> 
> Then go get your ARC FLASH moon suit from the truck and have them put it on....then see how long they continue to stand behind you.



good one bogart:thumbsup::thumbup::laughing:
by the way your signature 
had that happen once to my apprentice (he jumped about 3 feet when his phone vibrated in his shirt pocket )
funny as hell!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Bogart said:


> You want to get rid of a stalker while installing stuff just repeat the following: Sir/Ma'am I must inform you that current OSHA regulations regarding arc flash require all non qualified personnel to remain a minimum of 20ft away from any electrical installation without proper PPE. Then go get your ARC FLASH moon suit from the truck and have them put it on....then see how long they continue to stand behind you.


This is awesome!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Turn the power off to everything nearby -- especially to include the lights.

Then use battery powered lights wrapped to your head.

Every time he distracts you, you give him a look back -- and blind him.

" Stay back, this j-box is loaded with spores, molds and fungus! "


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

It used to bother me but where I am at now I have to escorted to and from everywhere. Even has to stand outside the bathroom door. Most of the folks feel bad about watching somebody work and enjoy helping. Pulling fish tape rolling up cords etc. I hated it at first but after close to a year don't mind it anymore. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time


----------

